
Dire future etched in the past: CO2 at 3M year-old levels - mjfern
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-04-dire-future-etched-co2-million.html
======
gdprfails
Cookie and tracking gdpr fail on that site :(

One click opt out unavailable.

Opt out unavailable.

